# Medusa buck



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Just got some great pictures of an outstanding non-typical via e-mail. I put them out in the hunting photo album. Gotta check him out!
http://nodakoutdoors.com/forums/album_page.php?pic_id=983


----------



## jmmshadow (Oct 31, 2002)

that's cool.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I saw that a while back I think it was from Kentucky and will be the new record. 8)


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That is a weird rack. I would love to see one like that in real life.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Good that it is out of the breeding population I suppose.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I've never seen any deer like that before


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Personally, I'm a sucker for a non-typical, but I agree Tiger that something like that ought to not be reproducing so much.


----------



## Drew W (Jul 7, 2004)

how do u score somthin like that


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Patience and a marker to color the tines so you don't figure one of the twice. :lol:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i think it's ugly...but he would definitely be on the wall if i got him! :beer:

kase


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Lvn2Hnt.... Several things lead to non-typical deer and there are those that believe that the main reason some bucks are non-typical is because of genetics. However there was one study done on sika deer in 1971, six sika deer were placed in a 100-acre enclosure in Texas. By 1981 around 40 percent of the bucks examined in that enclosure had non-typical characteristics.

Another cause of non-typicals can be damage to the pedicle. The pedicle is the boney growth from the skull (the frontal bone in particular) where the antler attaches. If that is injured, just as the antler starts to grow, it can lead to all kinds of weird looking antlers, especially around the base.

Also, if the antler is bumped or torn while in velvet, that also can lead to abnormalities. Finally, when you see one whole antler being much smaller and non-typical, compared to the other antler, then look for leg injuries. Often, when an animal has a leg injury, the antler on the opposite side from the injury is malformed.

So removing the deer from the gene pool strictly to prevent a non-typical rack would bew fruitless.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Two years ago, my father in law shot a small "buck". He had three points on the right side. Being the good suck up son-in-law that I am I started to field dress the deer. I noticed that the right leg had a huge knot on it and that there was a small bump of an antler on the left side. When I flipped the deer over, I noticed that it wasn't even a buck, it was a doe with horns!!!!! Really strange!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

djleye

Sounds like you and your father in law found yourselves a cross dresser !!!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

Is it true that if there is a deformity in the antler as a result of some sort of trauma that the antler will continue to grow back every year with that abnormality?

In other words, do antlers remember?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Regardless of how these non-typicals form, I like them. They remind me of how living things in this world are never perfect. It's kind of like a reminder of a lesson in life.

Speaking of antler shape, I have a question I hope someone can answer for me. Several years ago I shot a buck. 2 years later I shot another buck about 2 miles from the previous kill. The two antlers are almost identical. The way they curve, the number and position of each tine, and the symmetry. Is this caused by genetics, or just random chance? I was thinking that maybe one was the offspring of the other. If anybody knows anything about this let me know. Thanks.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Fallguy

My sons and I were wondering the same thing last Fall. We have 2 sets of horns that are almost identical also and were harvested a few miles from eachother. I'm thinking it's genetics and not chance.......


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I too have often have seen striking similarities in bucks within the same location. Would be interesting to do some research about.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

from what i see it Looks like 21 points with 2 or 3 non-scorable nubs?

i want to see the deer thats laying behind it.

Thats one monster Buck by George! :beer:


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

That thing is so ugly i dont know if i would pay $300 dollars to get it on my wall.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I agree that it's ugly, but I would definitaly pay to have that thing hanging on my wall.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I wonder what happened to that deer to cause his rack to grow like that


----------



## wiscokid (Dec 22, 2003)

I was working on a water well at a deer farm here in Wi. the owner had alot of nontypical bucks in his herd asking questions how and why? He told me to get nontypicals you have to inbreed them. He also said that deer are the only animals that when inbreed get bigger rather then smaller. I don't know but that is what he said. He has some really big nontypicals in his herd.


----------



## wiscokid (Dec 22, 2003)

Hey GoHon maybe thats why after 10 yrs in a enclosure the sika deer had 40 % nontyptical. Just a thought. 6 deer enclosed in 100 acres would have to do some inbreeding.


----------

